# front pads and rotors replacement



## genrus1 (Oct 29, 2008)

are Nissan oem rotors and pads prices good


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can always improve upon stock. Plenty of good aftermarket options out there, but I'd avoid EBC stuff. It was always terrible on any of my cars.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

AdvanceAuto has decent quality parts and their prices are very reasonable; much cheaper then from a Nissan dealer.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Advance Auto also has a lot of crappy parts, too, so be careful what you get! Stay away from the Wearever pads, including the ceramics, as they are prone to squeeking. The Wagner ceramics are much better.

Raybestos Professional Grade Ceramics are available at many parts stores, ie Federated Auto and NAPA, and are very good, but not cheap. Akebono make good pads and are an original equipment supplier to Nissan. 

Genuine Nissan pads aren't cheap, but they are good and offer the same performance as what originally came on the car. Nissan does offer a lower cost line, called "Key Value." 

Shop around and see what's available, but don't "cheap out" when it comes to brakes as the subsequent dust and sqeek issues won't be worth the savings.


----------



## Dan Woods (Jun 7, 2011)

Cheap car spares can be hard to find sometimes. I would advise you not to go to the main dealers for your Nissan parts as they are very expensive. So it’s always good to look around for better value. If you want a cheap price for your parts, i normally use these guys to find my car parts, as I needed a Nissan Micra fuse box their quote was very reasonable, they also delivered the part aswell, check them out!!


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

The prices for OEM 350z brake pads and rotors vary wildly depending on where you source the parts from. Your local Nissan dealership will of course charge the highest price possible at about $81-$228 for OEM replacement brake pads. Discounted OEM Nissan parts sites like nissanpartszone.com offer the exact same OEM parts that your dealer stocks but at a much cheaper price. Consider that these OEM brake pads cost $61-$165.

Shop around and there are bargains to be had- even for OEM parts!


----------



## nismo88 (May 3, 2012)

I actually heard good things about EBC pads...OEM is good, but can be expensive as everyone stated. 

What I usually do is type in the part # in google and choose the shopping option and compare the lowest price. 

Good luck.


----------

